
Show HN: Instagram Autopilot – Scroll, like, hide posts with your face - amicoleo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/instagram-autopilot/likmkcgaoojipmiiokbcbdonfdcpeebn?hl=it&authuser=1
======
amicoleo
There is some sort of implicit agreement between users and social media
platforms: we're trading off personal data for a better user experience. A
social media platform that you can engage with directly with face emotions,
but that requires you to be always in front of the camera for it to work, in a
way it's only following in the direction that those platforms are going
already.

My motivation for this small browser addon, was to create a way to preview
this plausible future of social media. I don’t know, maybe some feature like
this is already in the works at FB. Well, now we can try it already and
discuss if it’s something we’d like to have or not (you’re welcome Mark).

Technical note: the browser extension analyses the camera images only on your
browser. No images are stored or sent to the author or to anybody else.

